# hennepin county



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Callbacks to the 4th of Derby

1,2,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,14


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

2
9
3
14
1 rj
7,8 jams


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Open
1st: #3 Buster Wayne Curtis
2nd: #3 Jet Jim Powers
3rd: #11 Merle Charlie Hayes
4th: #10 Rebel Randy Spangler
RJ: #5 Duncan Dan Sayles
Jam: #41 Biggie Dave Davis
Jam: #52 Blackie Dave Davis
Jam: #34 Beamer Wayne Curtis

Amateur 14 called back to the Water Blind 4,8,10,13,14,17,21,25,30,31,38,41,43,48


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Qual Placements and pictures


1- # 12 
2- # 14
3- # 19
4- # 18

RJ # 24

Jams # 9,22


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Few More Pics

































And the best pic of the day "BOOMER"


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Awesome pics, Todd!!

Thanks for sharing.

Travis


----------



## Dr. Bill (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations to Wayne Curtis-Buster 1st place in the Open, Rebel 4th in the Open, Beamer JAM in the Open and Moses 1st place in the Derby!


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

Those were some great pictures Todd! That was a awsome picture of Boomer, Thanks!!


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Amateur

1st Mollie Panichi
2nd Kicker Powers
3rd Ray Anderson
4th Ethyl Hayes
RJ Pete Zylla
J Sonny Mcllwain
J Fannie Sarek
J Flyer Halvorson
J Arctic Hanson
J Kate Wilke


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

*CONGRADULATIONS!!!! PAUL, JENN & Ashley (Tamaracks newest Bird Girl) and that special Lady "MOLLY"!!!!!!!!!!!!! Paul, your girls always make you look good!*


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations to all the placements in the Am. A special Congrats to Paul and Jenn Panichi with Mollie. This third win titles her ( 3 wins). Per our conversation, what a way to title with all wins.


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Forgot to say Mollies title is AFC.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Jayne, congrats to you and Larry as well. The old dog still has some tricks in his bag! FC never goes away!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to Panichi's and AFC Mollie! Is that Keila's first titled offspring--think so?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Jayne & Larry, Dennis, and Ann_ - Thank you!! 

_Ann~_
I believe Weezer may have been Keila's first titled offspring. I'm not sure what others she has had... Mollie's litter mate, Mercy (John Straka) just got her FC a couple weeks ago. 

_Jayne & Larry, Larry/Lorraine Sarek, Rick Anderson, Paul Hanson, Bob Zylla_ - Congratulations!!

_Congrats to all!! _

Paul & Jenn


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Gary, Flyer doesn't think he is old, he still acts like a pup. With a total of 7 days of training in the last eight months we were happy he finished his first trial since last September.


----------



## ricka (Oct 8, 2007)

Big Congrats to Paul, Jenn and Ashley on a job well done and new AFC. Way to go Mollie! Your dogs are really looking good and Ashley is a cutie!

RA


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Thanks, Rick!! We are thrilled! _


----------



## greg ye (Nov 28, 2007)

Mr. Bob Walker and Booker- 1st Qual and 1st Place! Congrats!


----------



## Dr. Bill (Oct 27, 2008)

I heard Pete Hayes dog, Buster, with this win in the Open, qualified for the National!! Way to go Pete! Cant get much better than that-maybe a win in the Open?!!


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to Wayne Curtis & clients...his truck did well this weekend again.
I know Wayne is stoked about qualifying Buster for National for Pete Hayes!


----------

